# Hello, Everyone! New Canadian Member Here!



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello fellow mouse-addicts! I am relatively (very) new to mouse breeding and am here to absorb all of your knowledge and experience before I even select my does and bucks! I have been researching for months now, and am certain that I want to open my own mousery! :mrgreen: It will be a pleasure to become acquainted with you all, and fingers crossed that this forum isn't inactive like some others I have found. :?

- Kat


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome kat


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I too spent a good chunk of time looking for active forums. Active is just 1 part of the puzzle I've found, acceptance is the other half. on many other forums I have found a great deal of judgement at the slightest thing done differently, whereas here, I have found support. You are in the correct place.


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you both! ^_^ I'm sure I'll love it here!


----------

